# Equipment List



## Zeitgeist

Updated 9/27/11

Power: APC H15
Preamp:	Onkyo PR-SC886P
Sub EQ: Behringer DSP1124P
Sub EQ: Symetrix 551 (using as HPF for EVX)
Amp: Emotiva UPA-7
Sub Amp:	Behringer EP2500, Crown Microtech MT2400
Projector: Infocus SP-4805
Screen: DIY / WilsonArt White screen (16x9) 100”
Cable: Uverse HD Receiver
BD-DVD: Panasonic DMP-BD60 
MP3/Network: Audiotron AT-101
Gaming: MS Xbox-360 Elite
Mounting:	M/A Slim5 rack with Custom M/A rack shelves

Speakers:
Polk R30 Fronts
Polk RM101 Surrounds
Polk CSi3 Center
20cuft Exodus Maelstrom-X2 21" LLT tuned to 14hz
2 x 18Cuft Dual EVX-180B subwoofers (4 drivers total)

In the process of building LCR 3way AE/B&C speakers, and will eventually replace all the surrounds.


----------



## bambino

Sounds like a nice setup!


----------



## Zeitgeist

bambino said:


> Sounds like a nice setup!


Thanks! I appreciate it. I figured I might as well post it after oogling some of the other nice setups.

It's taken some time and money to put together - but it's been well worth it. Many of the purchases were after waaaaaaaay too much reading on the forums and shopping around.

The speakers are not bad - but I'd like to upgrade to some beefier speakers at some point - and when 1080P projectors finally come down to a price I can afford upgrade that too!

Everything else works really well.


----------



## bambino

Money and time are what this hobby consists of. Gotta love it. Glad to hear you like your system too, reading and information are what it takes to get things right, sometimes i jump in head first then wish i would have read more before i've goten some of my stuff but then again "live and learn".


----------



## Zeitgeist

I need to spend more time just enjoying it! 

I think I'm only up to 100 hours of bulb time since I bought the PJ ages ago.

I need to use it before upgrading my toys again!


----------



## bambino

Thats my problem too don't have enough time to enjoy it between work wife and kids and housework makes it tough to acctually take it all in for what it is worth, occasionally get to squeeze in a movie but i hardly ever get to give the speakers a good work out with music.


----------



## Ricci

Same thing here. I haven't sat down and enjoyed a movie in a few months now. :sad: Subs haven't even been turned on at all in almost 2 weeks. Summers are really busy for me. It sucks being a grown up with responsibilities. :sarcastic: You finally can do whatever you want and make your own money to buy things you'd like to have :spend: and then you realize that you don't have any time left over to enjoy them! :gah:


----------



## bambino

Is this what people mean when they say "thats the way life goes".:foottap:


----------



## Zeitgeist

I can honestly say that in the last couple weeks with my 3 yr old niece over, I've learned that many Disney moves actually do have some bass to them.

Not explosive, but still. Even some of the old classics have something to it..

Odd to be critiquing equipment and calibration when watching some 50 yr old movie


----------



## bambino

Are you watching DVD or blu-ray? I've noticed that with the Blu-rays of Snow White and Pinochio.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Mostly DVD... don't have that many Disney Blu-rays yet.


----------



## bambino

It's pretty amazing how they remasterd them, the picture and sound is not what i was expecting. Now that i have kids (twins) it seems like i buy every new cartoon blu-ray that comes out as long as it's kid freindly that is.:clap:


----------

